# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  JDKOI Japan Grow Out Event Sakai Limited 2021

## pieth

Sahabat *KOIS* , tidak terasa kita sudah di tahun 2021, dan sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 15 ekor Gosanke *Terbaik* untuk meramaikan acara _Grow Out Event di 2021_ ini

15 Gosanke ini adalah dari *SAKAI CO. LTD* akan ditentukan dengan sistem LELANG dimulai dari saat ini sampai 24 Februari 2021 pk 21.00.

Tata cara lelang :
Lelang dimulai dengan Harga *¥350.000* dengan kelipatan *¥1.000* , dimulai tanggal *19 Februari 2021 – 24 Februari 2021 pukul 21.00* Waktu server KOIS.
Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting nomor ikan beserta nilai nya
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya tanggal 27 Februari 2021. Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari peserta yang menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut di atas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut kepada bidder ke-2.


Masa Grow Out : 1 Musim dari April 2021 – Musim Dingin 2021 (pertengahan Oktober 2021)
Selama Bulan Feb - April ikan akan di keep pada Concrete Pond Sakai.co.ltd



Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh
*Mr.Shinya Umeda
Mr.Motoharu
Mr.Yoshimici*
akan di pilih 3 ekor ikan terbaik
1 ekor ikan untuk di ikutkan di *Japan Koi Show* . Free Handling , Entry Koi Show
2 ekor ikan Tategoi yg boleh melanjutkan *Free Azukari* di tahun berikutnya ( _Not Guarantee at all_ )


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Pengiriman ikan akan di lakukan pada bulan Nov 2021 dengan Ongkos Kirim dari Japan 1box untuk 1ekor ikan. Biaya pengiriman akan di Info pada Bulan Nov 2021 sebelum di lakukan pengiriman ke Indonesia


*LAIN – LAIN :*
1. *Death Guarantee* _(Full Refund)_
2. *Colour Disappeared* _(not guarantee)_
3. *Force Majeure* _(not guarantee)_
4. *Female Guarantee* _(Full Refund)_
5. *Kurs 1Yen = Rp 134 ,-*


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening :
A/N : *CV KOIS*
BCA cabang ALAM SUTERA, Tangerang.
A/C *6041 681 681*
Copy bukti pembayaran diupload ke forum ini atau WA ke *087868882200 Pieth*

*TATA CARA BID:*
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal. Contoh: #bid *88=350000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka ¥350.000


_Berikut Foto , Video masing-masing ikan_


*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 1 - 5_: Show











































*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 6 - 10_: Show












































*Spoiler* for _ Ikan No 11 - 15_: Show

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 12=400000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 4=350000
#bid 5=350000

----------


## frostbitez

Tumben mlm2

----------


## zlatan

> #bid 4=350000
> #bid 5=350000


 gaya abis kentang yah?

----------


## zlatan

#bid 1 = 35000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 1= 350000

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 4=350000
> #bid 5=350000


Ngeriiiiii.....

----------


## Tiny

#bid 13=350000

----------


## Tiny

> Ngeriiiiii.....


Titipan om

----------


## Zone

#bid 2 = 593000

----------


## tjokro

#bid 14 = 385000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 14=390000

----------


## h3nry

#bid 1=417000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Gasssssssssssssssss

----------


## pieth

Sebentar lagiii jgn sampai lolos

----------


## tjokro

#bid 14= 392000

----------


## pieth

Test tesg test

----------


## zlatan

#bid 14=401000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=350000

----------


## tjokro

#bid 14= 402000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 1=418000

----------


## h3nry

#bid 1=418000

----------


## h3nry

#bid 1=419000

----------


## zlatan

#bid 14=405000

----------


## asnanto

> Gasssssssssssssssss


Yg berapa kg...

----------


## pieth

Ok CLOSED

Thank you so much for all participant 

Good luck and hope all fishes become very GREAT

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Yg berapa kg...


Opa isi yang kosong ....

----------


## asnanto

> Opa isi yang kosong ....


Ya....udah keburu closed wkwkwkwk

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nomor 4 ID Jek
¥445.000 x 134 = Rp59.630.000

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Ikan no 6 id HANDOKO
¥350.000 x 134 = Rp46.900.000

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 8 di ambil oleh om ROY*

----------


## Tiny

TRSF E-BANKING DB
2602/FTSCY/WS95011
121270000.00
Tiny 
KOIS CV
0000
121,270,000.00

----------


## pieth

> TRSF E-BANKING DB
> 2602/FTSCY/WS95011
> 121270000.00
> Tiny 
> KOIS CV
> 0000
> 121,270,000.00


Pembayaran ikan no 5 dan 13 id Tiny
¥555.000 + ¥350.000 x 134 = Rp 121.270.000

----------


## zlatan

Kelas Tiny

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 14 id Zlatan
¥405.000 x 134 = Rp 54.270.000

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 1 dan 10
¥419.000 + ¥350.000 x 134 = Rp 103.046.000

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
28/02 14:02:38
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 90,000,000.00

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
01/03 11:23:51
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 13,046,000.00

----------


## pieth

Ikan Telah masuk Mudpond pada tanggal 30 April 2021

----------

